
Unstable binary apt packages for Mac OS X - justinweiss
http://fink.sodan.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/item/76
======
justinweiss
I gave up on MacPorts a while back when it kept trying to compile the world,
and never used fink because its packages were ancient. These guys build binary
packages of all the fink unstable packages, presumably as part of some CI
system, and host them as an apt repository. So instead of getting Ruby 1.8.1,
I get 1.8.6.

This is exactly what I was looking for in Mac OS package management, and given
the complaints I always hear about both MacPorts and fink, I'm sure other
people have been looking for this too.

